# Property line ?



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Here's the situation. I hunt a swamp that has 4 different landowners property lines dividing the swamp. The landowner I have permission from owns the largest portion of the swamp. As long as I stay within his boundaries, I'm good, right?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes! As long as you are within his boundaries your good to go. Just be very certain of those boundaries. You may even be able to get on your county auditors website and print off an aerial photo showing the boundaries in reference to certain landmarks if it ever comes up in question. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BuckeyeZac (Aug 15, 2012)

Remember that to recover game that has died on other's property, by law you need to get permission from the landowner to recover that animal, even if you shot it on the land where you had permission.


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

I have the GIS map printed out and in my license holder, along with the wildlife officers number in case something happens.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

good luck with your hunting. just hunt as far from the property line as possable to help prevent the animal from crossing onto the other properties.

have you tried getting permission to hunt the other land?? or have you asked if you could go on there land to retrieve your deer?? i had some good land to hunt that was close to somebodies land. they wouldnt let me hunt there land, but said if i shot one and it went on there land to come and get them and they would let me go get the deer.
sherman


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Good luck! Hunting on the edge is where it's at


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

BobcatJB said:


> Here's the situation. I hunt a swamp that has 4 different landowners property lines dividing the swamp. The landowner I have permission from owns the largest portion of the swamp. As long as I stay within his boundaries, I'm good, right?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


YEA JUST GET A SLIP FROM ALL 4 OF THEM DUH...AND YOU CAN HUNT THE WHOLE THING AS LONG AS YOU DONT TOUCH THE BOTTOM..or drop decoys ..i would just ask them about it ..and say i am hunting here can i get my birds if they go over there ....just a tip ....


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

The landowner with the smallest parcel (literally a 15'x20' area that extends into the marsh) is opposed to ANY AND ALL HUNTING. He recently purchased the land, before him never had an issue at this particular spot.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## NOTMRDUCKS (Dec 3, 2011)

The no hunting land owner sounds strict. Watch that he don't cause you any problems.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

firstflight111 said:


> YEA JUST GET A SLIP FROM ALL 4 OF THEM DUH...AND YOU CAN HUNT THE WHOLE THING AS LONG AS YOU DONT TOUCH THE BOTTOM..or drop decoys ..i would just ask them about it ..and say i am hunting here can i get my birds if they go over there ....just a tip ....


This is only true if it is "Waters of The State"...or navigable. Private ponds and marshes are private. The waters are owned once they cross the property line. No public right to the water or right to be on the water over private property (unless permission granted) No, you cannot be dropped off into a pond via a helicopter and hunt/fish it if you don't have permission 

"No person shall hunt or trap upon any lands, pond, lake, or private waters of
another, except water claimed by riparian right of ownership in adjacent lands, or
shoot, shoot at, catch, kill, injure, or pursue a wild bird, wild waterfowl, or wild
animal thereon with out obtaining written permission from the owner or this
authorized agent."


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

A tactic ive used in the past for a simular event was...if the other parcels have any buliding, live stock or just anything you dont want to shoot at or over. Advised the others owners where your hunting and your desire to remain safe by hunting their piece of property allowing to to shoot back in a safe direction. Its a win-win for all parties. Good luck


----------

